
Who's Who: Using machine learning to identify the cast from Parks and Recreation - lizmrush
http://blog.algorithmia.com/post/130768558569/whos-who-facial-recognition-made-simple
======
theOnliest
I tried with a picture of Aziz Ansari
([https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/aziz_ansari.jp...](https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/aziz_ansari.jpg))
and it guessed Jim O'Heir, which I got a kick out of.

------
zacharypinter
I tried this image:

[http://ia.media-
imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTY2MjQ2MzAwOF5BMl5Ban...](http://ia.media-
imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTY2MjQ2MzAwOF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTgwMzAzMTc4NTE@._V1_SX640_SY720_.jpg)

And it suggested Nick Offerman :)

Cool exploration though!

------
progmal1
It seems to fail (in funny ways) on actors that are not in Parks and
Recreation.

~~~
doppenhe
Most ML models will only work with what they were trained on. In this case
only actors from parks and rec

~~~
progmal1
Shouldn't there be a measure of error to decide that it is not any of of them?

------
gpmcadam
Not sure what it's trying to suggest ;)
[http://i.imgur.com/KfGH6Rb.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/KfGH6Rb.jpg)

------
NwmG
I tried three pictures of Nick Offerman, and it only got one.

------
kerr23
Didn't recognize L'il Sebastian. Total Fail. =)

